# Even more oak!



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well with the table and aquarium cabinet finished and not being one to sit on my laurels I started my next commission today. Surprisingly enough it is more AWO units too.  This one is for a run of low cabinets into a corner and on the opposite wall a tall thin book case to fit into an alcove. on the same wall past a doorway a tall cupboard with adjustable shelves. I started by making some of the mouldings that will separate the units. After cutting and machining some 2" oak I rigged a jig on the bench to cut some flutes.

I had four to make and the jig made easy work of them.

I then cut some squares of 1" to make the feet of the columns. I screwed them to the bench and then ran around them with the router. 

I then attached them to the bottom of each column with glue and screws to complete them.

I also got the sides of the cabinets cut out of some veneered MDF before calling it a day.


----------



## TinyTiger (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow! Those are really neat looking. I like the flutes.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You do nice work. Very nice. :yes4:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. Today after delivering the Aquarium cabinet I got stuck in on the carcasses which are Veneered MDF. I got all the sides and bottoms cut first.

Then machined some oak for the top frames and busied myself cutting mortices.

Next on the to do list was the tennons which I cut on the table saw with my jig.

Out came the clamps and glue and all of the frames went together.

I then cut biscuit slots for the connection method and had a dry fit of them.

I couldn't glue them up yet as I am waiting for delivery of some book case strips to inlay in the sides. (Not to mention a router cutter for them too)


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice looking wood and work. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice. question ... how do you go about getting commissions? do people come to you or do you advertise?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I advertise Chris, I have a website for my business. (Not sure if I am allowed to post it up here on the forum) I do occasionally get people come into the shop too but most of my work is through the website or recommendation. 
I made a start on the doors for the units today. I had already machined up the wood for them so set about cutting a groove for the panels with the table saw.

Then cut the mortices in the stiles.

I set up the RAS to cut the lines for the Cheeks of the tennons. 

The tennons were then cut using my jig on the table saw.

After sanding all the parts I put them in the clamps and had a glue up. In the mean time I cut out some parts for the tall book case that will go with these units. I finally took the doors out of the clamps and trimmed them ensuring they were square.

Eventually I had all six doors finished ready for sanding.

I now have the Tonk strips so will get the grooves cut for them tomorrow then I can put a finish on the interiors before assembling them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I post a 'like", Alan.....

Great work .


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

mailee said:


> I advertise Chris, I have a website for my business. (Not sure if I am allowed to post it up here on the forum).


Alan
Here is a link to Router Forum's News-Marketplace that should help with that question http://www.routerforums.com/routerforums-com-news-feedback/21190-marketplace-rules.html


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Steve, yes it looks like it is OK to post a link so for anyone who is interested here it is: Home 
I started the morning by adding the lipping to the edges of the panels. (Which I almost forgot!) :jester: 

When it had set I trimmed them flush with the router.

Before I could assemble them I had to cut the grooves for the Tonk strips.

With all these done I could then start on the assembly.

I managed to get two of the units in clamps (I need more clamps  ) 

While these were in the clamps I gave the fluted columns a good sanding and cut out the rear panels from some 9mm veneered MDF. Then I attacked the doors with the sander and got them ready for a sealer coat.

With the units out of the clamps you might have noticed the letterbox slot out of the sides. This is to allow a thin removable table top to be stored out of the way which will be used for a knitting machine.

Finally by the end of the day I had a dry run of the units together as they will look when installed, (OK they are on their backs but you get the idea.) :sarcastic: I intend to get the plinth built tomorrow if all goes well....we will see.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"tonk strips"........

Alan, we do not all speak "English" on the forum........VBG.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry James, I had forgotten that fact. The 'Tonk' strips I mentioned are actually metal strips with slots in that metal plates hook into for adjustable shelves as used in libraries. 
Well today I was getting on well and managed to get the plinth together. I then mounted the units onto it to check the fit and dimensions. 

Then I got the chute built that will house the removable top and checked the fit in the units.

It was at this point that my surface planer decided to give up! :angry: After spending most of the afternoon trying to find the fault and after a bit of advice it will have to wait until the morning to replace a capacitor. I did manage to salvage the day by getting one of the tops made. 

Hopefully i will be able to buy a new capacitor in the morning and get cracking again......fingers crossed.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Alan,

I really like the idea of the columns separating the cupboards. It makes it solid and has a good visual effect.

Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Darryl, I too liked the look of the columns it gives a piece an air of elegance.
I made the leg for the removable worktop and a drawer front which will go on the end for when it is stored.

This leg will be hinged under the top and the top will attach to the main worktop with catches.
After giving all the insides a good sanding I started hinging the doors. I am using Hafele inset hinges for this due to the columns each side of the doors.

I usually use Blum hinges so made a template for mounting the Hafele ones after working out the hole positions. 
it was a good job i did a dry fit of the doors as they were a little bit 'tight' so I trimmed a little off the sides to fit.

I am having the weekend off as I am at a wedding tomorrow. Will get some more done on monday.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

mailee said:


> I am having the weekend off as I am at a wedding tomorrow. Will get some more done on monday.


I hope the wedding went great, I just returned from a wedding. The pictures with the running dialog are awesome (not to mention the woodwork). Thanks for taking the time to make the posts.
Steve


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

It's looking good! Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

*Very Nice*

Alan,
Do you do all of the design work yourself? Do you draw these projects out before you begin and dimension everything first? If you do, is it all by hand, or do you use Sketchup or something like that?

I have followed a lot of your projects, and you do amazing work in an amazing period of time?

God Bless,
Darrin


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

darrink said:


> Alan,
> Do you do all of the design work yourself? Do you draw these projects out before you begin and dimension everything first? If you do, is it all by hand, or do you use Sketchup or something like that?
> 
> I have followed a lot of your projects, and you do amazing work in an amazing period of time?
> ...


Darrin
Have you looked at Alan's web site yet? It is interesting.


mailee said:


> looks like it is OK to post a link so for anyone who is interested here it is: Home


God Bless you too.
Steve


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Steve,
I did have a quick look at his website. I did not have time to look through the gallery, but I will later.

Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. Yes Darrin, I do make my own designs using Sketchup and then print out the pages with the dimensions on. I used to draw my designs on paper in the early days but have found Sketchup so much better as the design can be altered or tweaked to suit. It also draws to scale so I can immediately see if something doesn't look right.
I finally got back in the shop today after a couple of outside jobs and got cracking on the units. I spent today sanding the units and getting the finish on them. I had already managed to get the sealer on so it was just a case of a good sanding with 320 grit and on with the lacquer.

I am now waiting for another sheet of veneered MDF as I was short for the top (Can't think how I got that wrong) Anyway I did manage to get everything else in a finish.

I am out of the shop again tomorrow so hopefully I should be back on the job on Friday.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got back into the shop this afternoon and made a start on the two tall units. I spent the afternoon making the fluted columns for them. By the end of the day I had them ready for a finish.

more veneered panels arrive tomorrow so I shall be able to finish the top and get the other tall units cut out.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Had a good day in the workshop yesterday and today and got started on the rest of the top. Started by adding the solid wood edging.

While it was in the clamps I cut out the shelves for the units.

When the edging was glued I routed the profile on it and cut a profile where the two tops meet. Adding biscuit joints to attach it together I then dry fitted it to the units.

I left the shelves in the clamps tonight with the edging attached.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well it was another disastrous day today as my surface planer packed up again! Same symptoms as before but this time it doesn't seem to be the switch? I didn't really have time to 'play around' with it so left it and got on with the removable top. I had to edge all of the sides of the veneered MDF and then rout a reverse of the edge moulding on the worktop edge. This process took a while to do but I ended up with a good fit on the top.

Here is a close up of the joint.

I then added the folding leg and a stop block to the end along with a handle to help remove it from the drawer slot.

This is the end where the top will be housed.

I will have to see what happens tomorrow as I need to get the planer sorted out. Looks like I may have to call in the professionals on this one.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks good, Alan


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Agree with Darryl, looks great


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Afraid there are no photos today of WIP, but I did get the planer working again turns out it was the starter capacitor at fault. I machined up a bit more of the oak and later this afternoon I got the top lacquered and made a good start on the tall thin book case. I was rushing a bit to catch up hence no photos but will get some more tomorrow.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

After cutting out the sides for the slim book case I cut the grooves for the Tonk strips and the biscuit slots cut ready for assembling. 

I then cut the slots for the biscuits to mount the fluted columns on the side panels.

Then finally got them in a sealer coat.

Due to a mistake the fluted columns were a bit short! :fie: (I forgot to add the plinth into the measurement) I decided the best way around the situation was to lengthen the columns with a feature. I cut some sections of oak to the same width and used a router and template to make the feature.

These sections will be installed on top of the columns with biscuits and a chamfer cut around the the joint to disguise it.  Who said measure twice?


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Alan,

I was wondering what edging you have on the veneered tops that you were able to rout it? I couldn't see clearly enough from the photos that I looked at what you did.

Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

All of the edging is solid Oak Darryl. I always edge the veneered board with 20mm of solid then it will stand up to the odd knock. Not a great lover of the iron on edging myself. I started today by attaching the toggle clips that will hold the removable top when in place.

As you can see in this shot they clamp onto the edging of the top holding it tightly in place when in use.

There are two clips on the underside which hold the top in place and the folding leg takes the weight at the end.

Excuse the block of wood on the floor, the floor isn't very level there. 
Here is a shot of the top when it is stowed away.

With the low work units complete I turned back to the slim book case. After fitting the Tonk strips I started assembling it.

While this was in the clamps I made the plinth for it and got a coat of finish on all the shelves. When all of those were dry and the plinth fitted I had a dry fit.

Not looking too bad so far. Next week I shall make up the cornice for both of the tall units and get cracking on the tall cupboard. I am now having a break for the next couple of days. :lazy2:


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Alan. 

I can see it now that you have pointed it out. I have done something similar with solid edging on the jobs I do at home, but when I was in the factory I was using an edge bander putting on 1mm and 2mm plastic edging, hence my curiosity. I do use the pre-glued edging occasionally, but I use a heat gun to put it on, not an iron. You can't see what you are doing with an iron, and it is easy to have too much or too little heat. At the factory, we only used pre-glued edging on the inside edges of "L" shaped pieces in corner units as they can't be run through an edge bander. I got enough practice - maybe 30-40 pieces a week - to get good at it, but my preference is solid timber edging as you described. My dilemma with solid timber edging is having enough clamps at home.

Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Got back in the shop today and made a start on the tall cupboard. I got the parts cut out and routed for the Tonk strips then got the lipping on the top and bottom of the unit. 

With those done I made the plinth for it to sit on.

I attached the bottom to it as this unit will be assembled in place and it will save time on the job.

With this in the clamps I made a start on the cornice for the book case.

Tomorrow I shall start work on the cornice for the cupboard and if I get time make a start on the doors.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Love working with oak.... I buy it from a sawmill and dry/plane it myself.... Love the smell...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Alan, love your article in June "Good Woodworking". I see you are putting "our" routing techniques to good use......

in 'pic.10', is that a home made table saw?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi James, and thanks. I am afraid I haven't seen the magazine recently, i can only assume it is a re print of an older article. What was the project? I have the back issues with my work in so I can have a look and answer your question.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mailee said:


> Hi James, and thanks. I am afraid I haven't seen the magazine recently, i can only assume it is a re print of an older article. What was the project? I have the back issues with my work in so I can have a look and answer your question.


The project was an asymmetrical chest of drawers to match wardrobes for a young girls bedroom.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Ah yes James it was an article that was re printed from may 2010. Yes you are also correct it was almost a home built table saw. It was a 12" contractors saw I bought from our local B&Q when they were on offer. It wasn't very accurate so I made a new top in MDF and scratch built a Besymeyer type fence for it. This turned the saw into a pretty accurate machine for the cost. I used that saw for a number of years until I could afford to buy a better Quality cabinet saw. That was in the days my wood working was my hobby and on a shoestring. I still work on a shoestring now but do have better equipment. :laugh:
I got started on the doors today and got them built ready for assembly. i cut the grooves on the table saw and then mortised the rails.

They are pretty big doors at 6' 6" 

I finally got the panels fitted at the end of the day.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Alan
Likely we all started on a shoestring followed by the ensuing saga of “always needing something better or bigger.” That leads to the question, “which came first the bigger tool or the bigger project?” 

We all can benefit from your experience, thanks for sharing it. You mentioned redoing the top for the table saw, any chance you have pictures or wrote an article on it? Or are the pictures only in the May 2010 magazine?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

These are the only pictures I can find of the table saw Steve.


All I did was put a piece of MDF on the top using the bolts that held the motor to the top and then routed the mitre slots to align up with the blade. I then made a copy of a Besyermeyer fence and screwed angle iron onto the edges of the table for the fence to run on. HTH.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Alan
Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

No problem Steve. Well over the last couple of days I have been working on the tall cupboard. I got the shelves edged and sanded ready for the finish.

After making up the top and bottom of the unit I tried it in a dry fit with the coving in place although it isn't finished yet.

I will template the cornice in the room before I get the cornice finished as I am on site on Thursday fitting the low units.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I have just returned from fitting the low units at the clients home and all went well. I am still working on the tall unit so that will be fitted later next week. Pleased to say the customer was happy with the units and is looking forward to the tall ones being installed. Looks like I have another job from it although it is just a kitchen fit from the builder who was on site. (this job was down to him as he recommended me and it could produce more work in the neighbourhood) Anyway here are the pics of the units in place.



The removable top was the clincher as the customer loved it.


No handles fitted yet as they wanted to see them in place to decide on the handles first. The doors can still be opened from the bottom luckily. We were even treated to sandwiches at lunch which was a bonus.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

mailee said:


> We were even treated to sandwiches at lunch which was a bonus.


Looks even better in place, and sandwiches with it? You cant beat that with a stick.


----------

